# Photo Contest



## jxclass19 (Feb 1, 2009)

The first picture is My pony Dolly and me swimming in our pond.

The second one is my first pony and me. I was about two,


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh there so cute!! I might put up a good one with Chinga...dunno though. Also the contest will be judged by a poll.


----------



## Starryeyed (Oct 20, 2008)

1. Me and the cute pony snickers. 
2. Me and the love of my life Chexy, he tells great jokes!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Clippy and me! I really like this pic; i dont know why tho


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

morganshow11 said:


> Clippy and me! I really like this pic; i dont know why tho


how can your horse look happy in this pic when there is no "horse" to really see? :?


----------



## Countrygal892000 (Apr 17, 2009)

This was my senior portrait in 07
  
River in all her fluffiness 


Kisses


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I only have two that I could find. In the one he's getting scratched which he loves and the other one he is eating (one of his favorite things to do) while I do his hooves and pamper him.


----------



## Horsegma (Dec 1, 2008)

morganshow11 said:


> Clippy and me! I really like this pic; i dont know why tho


I actually really like this picture, it made me smile, even if I don't see the horse as much.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Me and the pony I used to lease while bobbin for apples









look at those happy ears!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Great work guys keep the pics coming~


----------



## StarFeesh (Apr 27, 2009)

[: My fav pic right now!


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

me and Banjo!!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Guys great pics the poll is going up at 8 o'clock PM on the 5th of May. So after that no more pictures will be counted for the Contest.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Four minutes left.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

It is now the end of the contest. No more photos will be accepted. The poll will not be open for long (only a few days) so please make sure you get your votes in.


----------



## bekahBoo (May 9, 2009)

bailey stickin her tongue out for the camera!! lol









panda and i in one of my high school senior photos.


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

I am happy and my ponies are very happy cause they are eating hehe


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

RESULTS ARE IN THE POLL! Pinto Pony and bekahBoo your enteries where not counted because the contest had already closed.


----------

